# Capturar pulsos , compararlos y dar una respuesta por el puerto serie o paralelo



## beto_1_99 (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola, necesito ayuda con lo siguiente:
Necesito que el puerto paralelo o serial capture las señales que provienen de un interruptor digital ( 5v) ( 15 pulsos o los que se le indiquen al programa ) al registrarlos y compararlos con los que se le digan al programa mande una señal de salida por uno de los pines que dure  3 segundos o el tiempo que se requiera . el hardware ( la interface ) ya esta diseñada el problema es el programa ! ya sea en visual basic o en c .
Gracias !


----------



## aknightofgod (Abr 26, 2009)

hola man mira, yo estoy tratando de lograr una comunicacion tambien, por puerto serial, estoy usando el c#, aunque en realidad he encontrado mas de esto para visual basic, este manual me ayudo mucho http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html es para c# pero pues ojala te puedas dar una idea, y buscale en el foro como va si hay mucha información, suerte


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Cual es el problema con el programa?


----------



## Meta (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola:

También hice el manual de bajo Visual Basic y Visual C++, es un resumen del Visual C#.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludo.


----------

